# Razer Launches Gaming Keyboard Exclusively for Chinese Gamers



## malware (Jul 1, 2008)

Razer, the world's leading manufacturer of high-end precision gaming and lifestyle electronics peripherals, has announced the launch of Aurantia (China Pro-Gaming Edition) - Razer's first entry level gaming keyboard that will be sold in China only. Physically the keyboard measures 446mm L x 205mm W x 29mm H (with the wrist rest attached) and offers 104 programmable keys with macro capabilities plus an additional three keys for 'gaming mode' (this one disables the Windows key), 'profile switching', and 'mute' functions. Future owners of Aurantia can also store and load up to 10 different keyboard profiles with on-the-fly switching function. A detachable non-slip wrist rest is supplied with the keyboard's package as well. The Aurantia uses red as lables for the keys and will be sold together with the Razer Salmosa mice (China Pro-Gaming Edition) as a bundle, at an MSRP of RMB 399. The public in China will have a chance to test the Razer Aurantia at the Razer booth at ChinaJoy 2008, happening in Shanghai later this month. 



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2008)

haha - I'm Chinese so you suckers are FTL! j/k j/k (after a lot of packing & a rather expensive plane ticket & 13hr flight will i then be considerd 'chinese public')

errrr.....ok Razor Riddle Me This.....

the market your targeting SPECIFICALLY & most EXCLUSIVELY are the Chinese then why the hell is the keyboard layout in QWERTY & not Chinese characters????

you buy a Logitech keyboard n Hong Kong you got both Chinese characters & English QWERTY on it.

you wont get far if ur selling a product that half of the population dont understand....
otherwise I'm thinking that Razor is actually gonna sell this in the U.S 'ALSO' not just China.

it doesnt make sense



why would razor make a keyboard for China that doesn't have CHINESE characters??

I could take them to court over them inciting racism under false assumptions that YES - ENGLISH IS OUR 1ST MAIN LANGUAGE -WE DONT SPEAK OR READ CHINESE!!! xD xD ROFLMAOPMPLOL



P.S

sorrry if ive taken this too far...ive just come back from a hot long trek to the Dentist....


----------



## mdm-adph (Jul 1, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the market your targeting SPECIFICALLY & most EXCLUSIVELY are the Chinese then why the hell is the keyboard layout in QWERTY & not Chinese characters????
> 
> you buy a Logitech keyboard n Hong Kong you got both Chinese characters & English QWERTY on it.



You know, I came in here to make a joke about WoW gold farmers now having an easier time, but I see that's not going to be the case now at all.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 1, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> I came in here to make a joke about WoW gold farmers



exactly my plan


----------



## chron (Jul 1, 2008)

ummmm... what?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 1, 2008)

I rant ron..


----------



## Siren (Jul 1, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> haha - I'm Chinese so you suckers are FTL! j/k j/k (after a lot of packing & a rather expensive plane ticket & 13hr flight will i then be considerd 'chinese public')
> 
> errrr.....ok Razor Riddle Me This.....
> 
> ...



Well that is because Razer is a blind sighted company who does not have a clue what the gaming community wants or needs.  They just come up with ideas that they think sound cool then market it in a really cool packaging slap an interesting name on it and call it Pro gamer.
RAZER SUCKS!


----------



## hat (Jul 1, 2008)

Right, because all Chinese understand the English alphabet...
this is epic fail, and will probably piss the Chinese off


----------



## Darkrealms (Jul 1, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> You know, I came in here to make a joke about WoW gold farmers now having an easier time, but I see that's not going to be the case now at all.





W1zzard said:


> exactly my plan


Sigh not even second in line . . .


Is the layout designed for smaller hands?  Or the mouse shape designed that way?    Can't really see what makes this so special?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 1, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#Chinese


----------



## D3aDl0cK (Jul 1, 2008)

whats the difference to the razer "lycosa" ?


----------



## Bundy (Jul 1, 2008)

Ive been to China many times and I have never seen a chinese keyboard. I even asked whether I could see one and I was the subject of giggles and in jokes for the rest of my week there. I have no idea what they said but I was definately the subject and I was worth lauging about.
They told me that they use standard qwerty keyboards. Was I even stupider that I originally thought?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 1, 2008)

I was gonna say the same thing. A chinese only keyboard but no chinese characters at all. Kind of retarded. And WoW is probably more famous for Korean "farmers" than the chinese.


----------



## hv43082 (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, I was gonna make gold farmer joke too.


----------



## Darkrealms (Jul 2, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> I was gonna say the same thing. A chinese only keyboard but no chinese characters at all. Kind of retarded. And WoW is probably more famous for Korean "farmers" than the chinese.


Common now don't kill all our fun : )

Its just odd that its an only China thing but there is nothing specific about it that makes it regional/cultural specific.


----------



## pengox (Jul 2, 2008)

*The way people in China input Chinese*

Hi All,

First time poster, never really felt the need to before, but after I saw this thread with all these "Chinese" people clearing the air, I couldn't help but laugh and point out that only one person here has actually been to CHINA and not Taiwan or Hong Kong.

@lemonadesoda

If you have bothered to read further on the Wiki page, you would have noticed that the keyboard you are referring to is a (Traditional) Chinese keyboard. This is only used in Hong Kong and Taiwan, if you showed it to someone in China, they wouldn't understand why the hell there are so many scribbles on it unless they were 60+ years old. 

Evidence here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#Chinese_.28simpified.29

The reason no one in China would understand the "scribbles" is because China uses (Simplified) Chinese. Long story short, people in China use an input method called Hanyu Pinyin to input Chinese characters on a computer. This uses letters from the Latin alphabet to "phonetically" input Chinese into a computer. I use quotes here because anyone with a Latin-based speaking background would not be able to pronounce Chinese characters correctly as some Latin letters in Pinyin are pronounced differently than in an originally Latin-based language.

Don't believe me? Check out Hanyu Pinyin here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanyu_pinyin

And for all you "Chinese" speakers, what you are actually learning/learned is Zhuyin Fuhao, the old system that is only predominantly used in Taiwan and Hong Kong, which you can read about here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhuyin

So before you all go and make presumptions, get your facts straight and get off your high horse and realize that the world is a lot bigger than your parent's basement.

/endrant

PS @bundyrum&coke
This might explain why all your coworkers in China were always laughing at you. A theory that I concocted of why this change happened is because the Chinese government realized that Chinese is actually very hard to learn (many adult Chinese in rural areas are illiterate) and the Zhuyin Fuhao alphabet is incompatible with any other language out in the world today. So, China decided to Romanize the alphabet in order to make it easier for everyone to learn (foreign of Chinese native), and so Chinese nationals could get a leg up on learning English, French, or whatever and not have to relearn a whole new alphabet to do so.


----------



## v7100 (Jul 2, 2008)

This is how it work http://chinese.cari.com.my/ime/py.html


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 2, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> why would razor make a keyboard for China that doesn't have CHINESE characters??



Wow are you retarded? When I was in Japan almost all keyboards were in English, mostly because its totally not worth the time and effort to put their alphabet on a keyboard (56 char lol) but also because almost everyone there knows English and even if they didn't it dosen't take long to get used to the typing system. In Chinese an English keyboard is almost required because they don't even have a commonly used alphabet of sounds like Japanese does, they just use complicated characters. (in Japan they are called Kanji) God you just reinstated your racist comment.



FreedomEclipse said:


> I could take them to court over them inciting racism under false assumptions that YES - ENGLISH IS OUR 1ST MAIN LANGUAGE -WE DONT SPEAK OR READ CHINESE!!! xD xD ROFLMAOPMPLOL



EDIT: Oh btw two seconds on google got me this, they don't need the chars shown on this Chinese keyboard, they are only for reference.




"In the Peoples' Republic of China, most computer users type out their Chinese in transliteration, using the standard Roman alphabet keys on a QWERTY keyboard. To generate a character, you type out its sound according to the same spelling system—called Pinyin—that represents the name of China's capital with the word "Beijing." The computer automatically converts the Pinyin spelling to the correct Chinese characters on the screen."


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 2, 2008)

pengox said:


> @lemonadesoda
> 
> If you have bothered to read ...



WOW, how very presumptuous. What a RUDE first post. 

If YOU _bothered to re_ad my post, you will see I made NO COMMENT, just provided two links for further information, for people that wanted to know more.

Get off your rant bandwagon. Stop finger pointing. Look in the mirror.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 2, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> WOW, how very presumptuous. What a RUDE first post.
> 
> If YOU _bothered to re_ad my post, you will see I made NO COMMENT, just provided two links for further information, for people that wanted to know more.
> 
> Get off your rant bandwagon. Stop finger pointing. Look in the mirror.



Sorry, derailing this thread with a tank, but I'd say that to YOU instead. Chill out please. 


Yes, as it was said, chinese people type with pin yin (like instead of 谢谢 its xie xie in ENGLISH, with the accenting dictating how you say it), and many schools in china are starting to teach english. Funny how some people in china believe that adopting pin yin instead of the traditional language is better  I disagree.  

English in fact in Hong Kong its a compulsary part of the course. 






see the chinese letters; thats one old system which WAS used, but its rather unpopular; most people use the IME Pin yin input.


----------



## Darksaber (Jul 2, 2008)

Alright guys  Razer is also reading this, and they were so kind to straighten things out:



> But it doesn’t [have chinese characters] because Chinese in China type characters with the Romanized pin yin, which uses alphabets. There is a small portion of the population who may use the keystrokes, but its uncommon now.
> 
> If anything, Taiwan keyboards use keystrokes, Japanese keyboards use keystrokes, and maybe even Korean.
> 
> But for Chinese in Singapore and China, as our mandarin is a simplified version compared with Hong Kong and Taiwan, we use Romanized pin yin which utilizes qwerty.



So guys ^^ it is all good and well here  

cheers
DS


----------



## pengox (Jul 2, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> WOW, how very presumptuous. What a RUDE first post.
> 
> If YOU _bothered to re_ad my post, you will see I made NO COMMENT, just provided two links for further information, for people that wanted to know more.
> 
> Get off your rant bandwagon. Stop finger pointing. Look in the mirror.



Sorry if I had been rude, I didn't mean it that way and I'm sorry that I came off as a d*ck, but I HAD clicked on the post for more information as I recognized that the keyboard was in fact a Taiwanese keyboard and mistakenly thought you meant that your image refers to ALL Chinese keyboards everywhere, especially since your link does only say "Chinese" in the URL. 

However, I also realize that not everyone is willing to click through to educate themselves as they are too lazy and they rely on other people's opinions/thoughts to educate themselves. I realize it's ironic that I'm pointing to a Wiki in that regard, but the information is correct, but since you had only linked to the image and not included any of the text, if I had been someone who did not know anything about Chinese, I could have confused the facts and just assumed that all Chinese people everywhere use the keyboard in the Wiki image. 

So yes, your image was useful, but at the same time, IMO only useful if someone took the prerogative to click the link and learn the difference between pinyin and zhuyin.


----------



## echo75 (Jul 2, 2008)

chin hua zin wa ming mong!!  He who is jealous bastard, eat heart out! 

PS- i dont speak chinese.  but that sounded good to me.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 2, 2008)

echo75 said:


> chin hua zin wa ming mong!!  He who is jealous bastard, eat heart out!
> 
> PS- i dont speak chinese.  but that sounded good to me.



I know this completely annuls my previous statement but:
Ship Lo Mai Din Dong!


----------



## echo75 (Jul 2, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> I know this completely annuls my previous statement but:
> Ship Lo Mai Din Dong!



hehe,deep words of wisdon mate    very true...very true.


----------

